# Blackmagic Design announces new Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K with EF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 9, 2019)

> *FREMONT, Calif.–(BUSINESS WIRE)*–Blackmagic Design today announced the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K, a new handheld digital film camera with a full Super 35 size 6K HDR image sensor, 13 stops of dynamic range, an EF lens mount and dual native ISO up to 25,600 for incredible low light performance. This new model builds on the popularity of the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 4K but has a larger Super 35 sensor size with 6K resolution, allowing higher image quality. The EF lens mount model works with a wide range of lenses from companies such as Canon, Zeiss, Sigma and Schneider.
> Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K is available immediately from Adorama for US$2,495.
> 
> The elegant design of the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera packs an incredible number of high-end digital film features into a miniaturized, handheld design. Made from...



Continue reading...


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 9, 2019)

Fantastic. I cannot wait to use one of these. Panasonic, Sony and black magic do such a wonderful job of listening to their base. 
The codecs and apex list of this thing is something I hope canon is paying attention to


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice. How long will it take Canon before they give us 6k 50fps?


----------



## peters (Aug 9, 2019)

NorskHest said:


> Fantastic. I cannot wait to use one of these. Panasonic, Sony and black magic do such a wonderful job of listening to their base.
> The codecs and apex list of this thing is something I hope canon is paying attention to


I hope they have a decent Autofocus. Especialy for solo projects and when working on a gimbal, the 1DX II works like a charm. Its still something, that makes me staying at Canon. But I think I will give this camera a shot for our studio work


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 9, 2019)

peters said:


> I hope they have a decent Autofocus. Especialy for solo projects and when working on a gimbal, the 1DX II works like a charm. Its still something, that makes me staying at Canon. But I think I will give this camera a shot for our studio work


I doubt it. Will be the same as BMPCC 4K.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Aug 9, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> I doubt it. Will be the same as BMPCC 4K.



Correct. Fortunately, the future looks bright for AF on these cameras.





__





EXCLUSIVE: Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 4K gets Time of Flight Autofocus with Prototype add-on – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com





These still won't be my go to run and gun cameras, but it looks like that day might come sooner rather than later.


----------



## adamaoc (Aug 9, 2019)

Love it. Looking forward to seeing how it is. The only gripe I'd have is it would have been cool to see it have the new RF mount instead of the EF. RF lenses are the future and if you wanted to use EF you could take advantage of the Canon adapter with built-in ND.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Aug 9, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Nice. How long will it take Canon before they give us 6k 50fps?



Who gives a rip about that ... most Canon users shoot photos. When I hike in the redwoods for example, and learn what other photographers do, who own Canon, I haven't met one in 100 yet who shoots video.

I think the higher FPS is null posts on the internet.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 9, 2019)

adamaoc said:


> Love it. Looking forward to seeing how it is. The only gripe I'd have is it would have been cool to see it have the new RF mount instead of the EF. RF lenses are the future and if you wanted to use EF you could take advantage of the Canon adapter with built-in ND.


What if Blackmagic makes their own mount and designs adapters for it to all other lens mounts. Would even be better as you can change the lens mount depending on the lens you like to use.


----------



## Photo Hack (Aug 9, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Who gives a rip about that ... most Canon users shoot photos. When I hike in the redwoods for example, and learn what other photographers do, who own Canon, I haven't met one in 100 yet who shoots video.
> 
> I think the higher FPS is null posts on the internet.


This is sarcasm right?


----------



## pmjm (Aug 9, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> When I hike in the redwoods for example, and learn what other photographers do, who own Canon, I haven't met one in 100 yet who shoots video.



That's why they're called photographers and not videographers. If there was not a demand for high-res, high-framerate video, Sony wouldn't be outselling Canon.


----------



## pmjm (Aug 9, 2019)

Even though the thought of 6k makes me drool, the price really is a testament to just what a bargain the 4k version is even though you still need a lens adapter.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 9, 2019)

pmjm said:


> Even though the thought of 6k makes me drool, the price really is a testament to just what a bargain the 4k version is even though you still need a lens adapter.




Yeah, I gotta say, I'm saving for this 6K one now.
It apparently also has a locking external AC power source too, which I don't think the 4K one has? They way this thing eats batteries, I'd like this option for when shooting indoors and easy access to AC power.

With the 4K version, I think that's about $1300? Add on the $600 metabones adapter for EF lenses, and bang, you're near $2K there. If you want to add on 1-2 MFT lenses too, well, that puts you in the ball park of the 6K camera, which if you have all native EF lenses, I think would be way to go.

But the 4K is a good deal but when you add the Metabones, that price gets a bit closer to the 6K one pretty quick.

I was saving for 4K, I'll now wait a bit for the 6K to save those extra pickles.

I also have to get a new media work computer first...and THAT is what I'm saving for first.

I am waiting to see what the actual pricing and upgrades for the new Mac Pro will be, hopefully in Sept. I was planning awhile back to get an iMac Pro decked out to near $8K.

I'm of the thought I might see what $8K will get me on the Mac Pro, and feel a little better about being able to upgrade it over time.

My old MBP late 2011 is looking a bit long in the tooth and isn't even spec'ed to run the new Davinci Resolve 16, which I think you would definitely want to run in conjunction with these new BlackMagic cameras for BM raw work....

Oh well, saving money and hey....I have some old lottery tix I need to go check the numbers on!!!!



C


----------



## jvillain (Aug 9, 2019)

The sensor on this is 23.10 x 12.99 mm. 
The Canon crop is 22.2 x 14.8 mm.
Normal crop is 23.5 x 15.6 mm.

So it looks like Canon APS-C glass won't be quite wide enough, though if your shooting in 6K you can always crop out the black parts and still end up > 4K resolution. My Canon 10-22 will fit in that category. My two Sigma lenses which are designed for 1.5 crop might be wide enough if the Canon mount on the back of the lenses doesn't cause issues. Then again it also depends on how they handle the aspect ratios. If they are just cropping then every thing should work just fine. If they are down sampling not so much.

Dynamic Range 13 stops
Dual Native ISO 400 and 3200
Shooting Resolutions 6144 x 3456 (6K) up to 50 fps
6144 x 2560 (6K 2.4:1) up to 60 fps
5744 x 3024 (5.7K 17:9) up to 60 fps
4096 x 2160 (4K DCI) up to 60 fps
3840 x 2160 (Ultra HD) up to 60 fps
3728 x 3104 (3.7K 6:5 anamorphic) up to 60 fps
2868 x 1512 (2.8K 17:9) up to 120 fps
1920 x 1080 (HD) up to 120 fps

Soooo much to love here.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 10, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Nice. How long will it take Canon before they give us 6k 50fps?


Do you mean proper 6k 50fps or some hackish half the features don't work cropped 6k/50? Considering no Canon DSLR has uncropped, full sensor, oversampled 4K yet, I'd say 5-7 years.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 10, 2019)

jvillain said:


> So it looks like Canon APS-C glass won't be quite wide enough, though if your shooting in 6K you can always crop out the black parts and still end up > 4K resolution. My Canon 10-22 will fit in that category.



Depends entirely on the lens. Most probably project a light cone wider than a Canon APS-C sensor, it's just a question of quality loss and/or vignetting.


----------



## Rezen73 (Aug 10, 2019)

pmjm said:


> That's why they're called photographers and not videographers. If there was not a demand for high-res, high-framerate video, *Sony wouldn't be outselling Canon*.



Sony is outselling Canon where? TV's? DVD Players?

As of 2018 Market Analysis, In the (digital) imaging market, Canon is destroying Sony at ~40% (Canon) to ~18% (Sony) - by more than double. Don't take my word for it, read the Nikkei report yourself.




Even Sony itself is "bragging" about overtaking Nikon for the #2 spot behind Canon...




You can even look here on Canon Rumors and see this for yourself, as market analysis are periodically posted. Funny, I did a quick search, and found a post from 2017 which says that Sony was going after the #2...




Anyway. It's certainly possible you're talking about a specific market segment? In my line of work (marketing), I would consider "high-res" and "high frame-rate video" as _features _of products (digital cameras) in the (digital) imaging market. 

Perhaps just a bit of semantics, but regardless, Sony is not outselling Canon by any stretch of the imagination. From my perspective, public market analysis proves this without question.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not a Canon apologist. In fact, my wife has already switched to Fuji completely. While I'm still with Canon for my primary body (5D Mk IV), I too have switched to Fuji for my backup. It's a bit of an ironic moment when someone in the marketing industry realizes they aren't in any of the target market segments of their favorite manufacturer. Ironic, but also expensive. :/


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 10, 2019)

The auto focus on these is not nearly as good as DPAF, so I'll wait for the improved version..


----------



## flip314 (Aug 11, 2019)

Rezen73 said:


> Sony is outselling Canon where? TV's? DVD Players?



Sony sells WAY more A7s and A9s than Canon.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 11, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> The auto focus on these is not nearly as good as DPAF, so I'll wait for the improved version..


You seem to misunderstand the concept of a cinema camera.



flip314 said:


> Sony sells WAY more A7s and A9s than Canon.


I would hope so as Canon doesn't sell Sony's cameras.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 11, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Sony sells WAY more A7s and A9s than Canon.


This is completely true. Canon needs to start selling Canon A7s and Canon A9s.
Why haven''t they thought of this. Why did they call the camera R?


----------



## peters (Aug 11, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> You seem to misunderstand the concept of a cinema camera.


I think on very compact "cinema" cameras a good AF is a real benefit. Like on the C200. Or the 1DX II -> for example on a gimbal or on 1-men-projects its realy INCREDIBLE helpful to have a good working autofocus. It just takes so much hassle away and you can concentrate much easier on your image, composition, content, surround. Especialy in run and gun situations its a big benefit. And with the very small size of this camera its a good pick for this work.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 11, 2019)

peters said:


> I think on very compact "cinema" cameras a good AF is a real benefit. Like on the C200. Or the 1DX II -> for example on a gimbal or on 1-men-projects its realy INCREDIBLE helpful to have a good working autofocus. It just takes so much hassle away and you can concentrate much easier on your image, composition, content, surround. Especialy in run and gun situations its a big benefit. And with the very small size of this camera its a good pick for this work.


Well, your want list corresponds more to a run a gun video rig. If you want good AF in a "cinema" camera you have pretty much only once choice. Canon's cinema cameras. There are a lot of pros to the BMPCC's. But you're going to have to give up AF while rolling video because like most cinema cameras it doesn't do that.


----------



## funkboy (Aug 11, 2019)

jvillain said:


> So it looks like Canon APS-C glass won't be quite wide enough, though if your shooting in 6K you can always crop out the black parts and still end up > 4K resolution. My Canon 10-22 will fit in that category. My two Sigma lenses which are designed for 1.5 crop might be wide enough if the Canon mount on the back of the lenses doesn't cause issues. Then again it also depends on how they handle the aspect ratios. If they are just cropping then every thing should work just fine. If they are down sampling not so much.



Also most APS-C zoom lenses will large have enough image circles at the long end to work without vignetting.
To my knowledge, only Canon makes actual EF-S lenses; all other 3rd party mounts are just normal EF with glass designed for APS-C.
e.g. my APS-C Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 worked just fine as a 16mm f/2.8 on my EOS 6D.


----------



## funkboy (Aug 11, 2019)

IMHO there's something Colani-esque about the design of this thing...


colani camera - Google Search


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 11, 2019)

peters said:


> I think on very compact "cinema" cameras a good AF is a real benefit. Like on the C200. Or the 1DX II -> for example on a gimbal or on 1-men-projects its realy INCREDIBLE helpful to have a good working autofocus. It just takes so much hassle away and you can concentrate much easier on your image, composition, content, surround. Especialy in run and gun situations its a big benefit. And with the very small size of this camera its a good pick for this work.


Nope all these fake purist type people just want a block that records images with no automation or intelligent features. to hell with technology making life and work easier. features that make life easier is not cinematic.


----------



## peters (Aug 11, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> Well, your want list corresponds more to a run a gun video rig. If you want good AF in a "cinema" camera you have pretty much only once choice. Canon's cinema cameras. There are a lot of pros to the BMPCC's. But you're going to have to give up AF while rolling video because like most cinema cameras it doesn't do that.


Thats true, right now only canon does offer a decent AF in cinema cameras. But I think it would be a good idea of Blackmagic to include a good AF in the pocket line. The ultra compact form factor makes it a great choice as a run and gun camera =)


----------



## peters (Aug 11, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> nope all these fake purist type peopel just want a block that records images with no automation ro intelligent features. to hell with technolgy making life and work easier. features that make life easier is not cinematic.


Haha, jeah, true =)


----------



## jayphotoworks (Aug 12, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> Nope all these fake purist type people just want a block that records images with no automation or intelligent features. to hell with technology making life and work easier. features that make life easier is not cinematic.



I wouldn't simply label people as "fake purists" if they opt not to use AF in their production. Cameras like the C200 are better suited for ENG work and docs, etc. The run-n-gun approach or 1-man operator fit that use case quite well, but in many other narrative productions, it makes no sense and the AF is too slow or imprecise for inclusion. The technology wouldn't exactly help them in any capacity.

If you look at Sundance, Canon is used quite extensively:









Sundance 2019: Here Are the Cameras Used to Shoot This Year’s Documentaries


Nonfiction Cinematography: Filmmakers on how they shot their films and the unique production demands that dictated equipment choices.




www.indiewire.com





But if you look at the cameras used in Netflix series, there isn't a single Canon on the list:









The Cameras Behind Netflix Best Series: Spoiler- RED Dominates - YMCinema - News & Insights on Digital Cinema


We sampled more than 40 of the highest ranked Netflix series, and we checked their tech spec on IMDB, to explore the cameras behind them. The results were the opposite of what we found at the Academy Awards, Cannes and Sundance Film Festival. It seems that Netflix is another game of...




ymcinema.com





The industry kind of determines what features are expected in a cinema camera at large, but Blackmagic has been pretty aggressive of late. I still remember the days of the original Blackmagic cameras that couldn't even format cards, view remaining storage capacity and even monitor audio channels in camera. I wonder if they (and other lower cost entrants) are having an impact on Canon because it appears Canon's cinema line has been taking a thrashing lately. They lost 60% of its sales last quarter in areas outside of the Americas and even reclassified their cinema segment outside of its imaging BU moving a large operating profit deficit with it as well...


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 12, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> Nope all these fake purist type people just want a block that records images with no automation or intelligent features. to hell with technology making life and work easier. features that make life easier is not cinematic.


No, AF is simply not the panacea you seem to think it is. Even if the AF is perfect and can track the subject's eyes perfectly and never hunt or pump if the subject is moving the focus changes will most likely be visible in the bokeh of the background which is undesirable. Instead they set the focus to the middle of the zone the subject is moving in and make sure the DoF is sufficient to cover the area and shoot the shot with fixed focus so there's no focus shifting in the background.

Sure there are a few cases where AF would be nice. But there are lots of cases where it's not. Your premise that cinematic shooters are technophobe Luddites flies in the face of reality. They aren't still shooting B&W film with mono audio or an organist are they? Digital has nearly eliminated film. They've embraced things like 3D, HDR, object based audio, etc.


----------



## robotfist (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm more interested in the Blackmagic color science, ProRes and the larger sensor than I am 6K. Skyfall, which was shot in 1080p still looks amazing on a giant screen. Honestly, I'm still not on the resolution bandwagon. The only uses I can see for 6K is for cropping in or for incorporating CGI. But for 95% of the people using the camera, 6K is just going to translate into more expensive storage and a need to upgrade their editing system. Increasing the resolution seems to be an easy way to release new camera models. I'd rather camera companies tackle the hard stuff, which is increased dynamic range, color science, lowlight, better codecs and power efficiency. I could care less about resolution.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 12, 2019)

robotfist said:


> I'm more interested in the Blackmagic color science, ProRes and the larger sensor than I am 6K. Skyfall, which was shot in 1080p still looks amazing on a giant screen. Honestly, I'm still not on the resolution bandwagon. The only uses I can see for 6K is for cropping in or for incorporating CGI. But for 95% of the people using the camera, 6K is just going to translate into more expensive storage and a need to upgrade their editing system. Increasing the resolution seems to be an easy way to release new camera models. I'd rather camera companies tackle the hard stuff, which is increased dynamic range, color science, lowlight, better codecs and power efficiency. I could care less about resolution.



Yeah, I think the main use initially for shooting 6K would be the ability to reframe as needed for 4K or HD output.

I'm anxious to see how large the BM RAW files are, supposedly their new blackmagic raw format does a pretty good job and keeping file sizes more reasonable, at least that's what I read initially.

I'm saving my pennies...first to get a good media computer and hook in a bit more external work disks, try out Davinci Resolve 16...and then buy the BM 6K camera and get the full version of Resolve.

I think that is going to be some FUN to work with....their color science and management is supposed to be really interesting.

C


----------



## jvillain (Aug 12, 2019)

jayphotoworks said:


> But if you look at the cameras used in Netflix series, there isn't a single Canon on the list:


Any idea if any of the Canon cameras are certified for Netflix productions? There was gossip that BM was trying to get the 4K BMPCC certified. I wonder if the 6 K will get it? I honestly can't think of a reason why it shouldn't. 



robotfist said:


> I'm more interested in the Blackmagic color science, ProRes and the larger sensor than I am 6K



My priorities are great price, EF mount, awesome codecs, higher frame rates, and last 6K. I shoot every thing in 4K with the exception of some high frame rate B roll. I think the only time I would bother with 6K is shooting hand held or on a gimbal where I wanted to over dose on the stabilizer in post but still land at 4K. Like the move to UHD the least exciting thing is the resolution.



cayenne said:


> I'm anxious to see how large the BM RAW files are, supposedly their new blackmagic raw format does a pretty good job and keeping file sizes more reasonable, at least that's what I read initially.



Josh Yeo has a video showing the results of shooting 4K BM raw at 12:1 compression to an SD card and how far he can push the grade. There are different levels of compression available depending on what you are shooting.






The bit rates are listed here.






Blackmagic URSA Mini Pro – Blackmagic RAW | Blackmagic Design


Blackmagic Design URSA Mini Pro, the digital film camera with professional broadcast camera features and controls.



www.blackmagicdesign.com





If your wondering how the small sensors do in low light in the hands of some one that knows what they are doing.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 12, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> No, AF is simply not the panacea you seem to think it is. Even if the AF is perfect and can track the subject's eyes perfectly and never hunt or pump if the subject is moving the focus changes will most likely be visible in the bokeh of the background which is undesirable. Instead they set the focus to the middle of the zone the subject is moving in and make sure the DoF is sufficient to cover the area and shoot the shot with fixed focus so there's no focus shifting in the background.
> 
> Sure there are a few cases where AF would be nice. But there are lots of cases where it's not. Your premise that cinematic shooters are technophobe Luddites flies in the face of reality. They aren't still shooting B&W film with mono audio or an organist are they? Digital has nearly eliminated film. They've embraced things like 3D, HDR, object based audio, etc.


they embraced things after backlash because people dont like change but after awhile they become more comfortable. AF is something that can be used when needed. Just like people use canon cinema cameras with AF and. when it doesnt work the way we want it to, we simply turn it off. it is just another optional tool in the arsenal that is better to have than not have.


----------



## Kharan (Aug 13, 2019)

jayphotoworks said:


> I wouldn't simply label people as "fake purists" if they opt not to use AF in their production. Cameras like the C200 are better suited for ENG work and docs, etc. The run-n-gun approach or 1-man operator fit that use case quite well, but in many other narrative productions, it makes no sense and the AF is too slow or imprecise for inclusion. The technology wouldn't exactly help them in any capacity.
> 
> If you look at Sundance, Canon is used quite extensively:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the informative post. It’s a rare sight these days on the internet.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 13, 2019)

jvillain said:


> Any idea if any of the Canon cameras are certified for Netflix productions?











Cameras & Image Capture: Requirements and Best Practices


Skip to translations WHY NETFLIX HAS AN APPROVED CAMERA LIST To help creatives produce their best work and create compelling visual experiences for our audience, Netflix requires 90% of a program...




partnerhelp.netflixstudios.com


----------



## syder (Aug 15, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> Nope all these fake purist type people just want a block that records images with no automation or intelligent features. to hell with technology making life and work easier. features that make life easier is not cinematic.



Nope, the reason most cinema cameras dont have those features is that you have a dedicated focus puller as part of the crew. If you're renting RED or Alexa you aren't a one person run and gun setup. And a good focus puller beat an AF system 99% of the time for fiction. We have half a dozen C200s and while the AF is great for certain things, especially when you're doing everything alone, given the choice, especially for fiction I'd take a crew every time. Having the AF adjust focus when you dont want it to, lose the object its tracking, react too slowly or too quickly etc. are noit cinematic.

A one man blog/wedding videographer is not the same thing as the crew for a feature/tv series, they dont use the same equipment and dont need the same features. 

This is not exactly rocket science.


----------



## Dantana (Aug 15, 2019)

robotfist said:


> I'm more interested in the Blackmagic color science, ProRes and the larger sensor than I am 6K. Skyfall, which was shot in 1080p still looks amazing on a giant screen. Honestly, I'm still not on the resolution bandwagon. The only uses I can see for 6K is for cropping in or for incorporating CGI. But for 95% of the people using the camera, 6K is just going to translate into more expensive storage and a need to upgrade their editing system. Increasing the resolution seems to be an easy way to release new camera models. I'd rather camera companies tackle the hard stuff, which is increased dynamic range, color science, lowlight, better codecs and power efficiency. I could care less about resolution.


Skyfall in a beautiful film, but not shot in 1080p : https://shotonwhat.com/skyfall-2012


----------



## cayenne (Aug 15, 2019)

syder said:


> Nope, the reason most cinema cameras dont have those features is that you have a dedicated focus puller as part of the crew. If you're renting RED or Alexa you aren't a one person run and gun setup. And a good focus puller beat an AF system 99% of the time for fiction. We have half a dozen C200s and while the AF is great for certain things, especially when you're doing everything alone, given the choice, especially for fiction I'd take a crew every time. Having the AF adjust focus when you dont want it to, lose the object its tracking, react too slowly or too quickly etc. are noit cinematic.
> 
> A one man blog/wedding videographer is not the same thing as the crew for a feature/tv series, they dont use the same equipment and dont need the same features.
> 
> This is not exactly rocket science.




While I think it would be nice to have AF as an option, I've never had it on my 5D3 i've been shooting on for years now...I'm one man, but most of my stuff I set up the shots, etc.

Actually for when I am in the video and it is just me, I bought a large clamp that fits flat on the floor, and in that, I clamped in a LARGE metal ruler I found at Lowe's....and I stand that in for me and focus on it, then hit record, walk over and remove the 'stand in' and do my spots, etc.

And I've shot live concert videos, and it isn't that hard to pull focus once you get used to it, even on a zoom. 

I like to rack focus a lot when doing live music shooting, and at pretty wide open apertures.....again, it only takes a little practice....

C


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 15, 2019)

If you need servo AF while shooting then this probably isn't a good fit. DPAF is still king as far as that goes. 

However, as I understand it from friends with the BMC4K's the manual focusing aids and large screen make for a pretty solid manual focus experience. Compared to a 5D/1DX, which have no manual focusing aids, pulling focus on the BMC6K would be a cakewalk. If you can pull manual focus on a Canon DSLR you would be fine. But, if you need AF while filming, best to look for another solution.


----------



## Tugela (Aug 23, 2019)

adamaoc said:


> Love it. Looking forward to seeing how it is. The only gripe I'd have is it would have been cool to see it have the new RF mount instead of the EF. RF lenses are the future and if you wanted to use EF you could take advantage of the Canon adapter with built-in ND.



Using the R mount would require a license from Canon, and Canon is highly unlikely to give a competitor a license to use their IP.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 24, 2019)

Tugela said:


> Using the R mount would require a license from Canon, and Canon is highly unlikely to give a competitor a license to use their IP.




I'm guessing this EF mount BM 6K camera has been in development for awhile before release...and possibly before the RF mount was announced?

I"m guessing it was best for them to get this out the door now, if nothing else....and I'm sure a RF mount is in the design works for a new release in a couple years maybe.....

It would make sense to wait till RF mount has become more popular and in wide spread usage before releasing one....

Just my $0.02....

C


----------



## adamaoc (Aug 26, 2019)

Tugela said:


> Using the R mount would require a license from Canon, and Canon is highly unlikely to give a competitor a license to use their IP.


Yeah, I understand that could be the case or maybe licensing it from them would have made the camera go outside of BM's budget... just definitely would have been nice.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 26, 2019)

adamaoc said:


> Yeah, I understand that could be the case or maybe licensing it from them would have made the camera go outside of BM's budget... just definitely would have been nice.



I think as soon as RF mount is in more widespread usage, the next cameras will come out with that mount.

RF is still pretty new and not nearly the widespread adoption of the EF mount at present.


----------



## Tugela (Aug 27, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I think as soon as RF mount is in more widespread usage, the next cameras will come out with that mount.
> 
> RF is still pretty new and not nearly the widespread adoption of the EF mount at present.



No they will not. Because it is new, Canon will have IP protection on the communication protocols used in mount for many years to come. People can use the EF mount now because it is an old mount dating back to 1987 and any patents protecting it have long since expired. 

It is possible that Canon might allow some third party lens manufacturers to produce lenses for the RF cameras in order to create an ecosystem quickly for the cameras, but IMO it is highly unlikely that they will do the reverse. That is the great thing about a new mount system - you get to decide who uses it, how and when. It belongs to you and no one else.

The only RF mounts you are likely to see are dumb mounts (the bayonet but no electronic signals) or something produced in backroom factories without consent in places with weak IP protection, such as China.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 27, 2019)

Tugela said:


> Using the R mount would require a license from Canon, and Canon is highly unlikely to give a competitor a license to use their IP.


Why not?

And in particular, haven't we seen the RF mount in the recent RED Komodo 6K teasers?


----------



## cayenne (Aug 27, 2019)

Tugela said:


> No they will not. Because it is new, Canon will have IP protection on the communication protocols used in mount for many years to come. People can use the EF mount now because it is an old mount dating back to 1987 and any patents protecting it have long since expired.
> 
> It is possible that Canon might allow some third party lens manufacturers to produce lenses for the RF cameras in order to create an ecosystem quickly for the cameras, but IMO it is highly unlikely that they will do the reverse. That is the great thing about a new mount system - you get to decide who uses it, how and when. It belongs to you and no one else.
> 
> The only RF mounts you are likely to see are dumb mounts (the bayonet but no electronic signals) or something produced in backroom factories without consent in places with weak IP protection, such as China.



I'm not sure why Canon would not license the new RF mount to other camera body manufacturers.......it would help Canon sell MORE lenses, and help spread RF mount as a standard, much like EF is sort of a standard today.

Seems to make business sense to allow others to use the mount, so that Canon can sell more lenses than just what their camera users need.


----------

